# Preise für Wattis



## Fischmansfriend (25. September 2008)

Hallo ,
ich würde gern mal wissen, was Ihr derzeit für Eure Wattis bezahlt.
Mir wurde eben ein Preis von 25 cent genannt und mir ist jetzt noch ganz schwindelig....
Sind die Preise dermassen gestiegen oder ist das nur ein Einzelfall?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Fischmansfriend schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich würde gern mal wissen, was Ihr derzeit für Eure Wattis bezahlt.
> Mir wurde eben ein Preis von 25 cent genannt und mir ist jetzt noch ganz schwindelig....
> Sind die Preise dermassen gestiegen oder ist das nur ein Einzelfall?


 
Für die letzten, die ich gekauft hatte (vor 2 Wochen), habe ich 0,21€ bezahlt. Im Kiler Raum sind sie aber auch für 0,20€ zu haben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Fehmarn meldet 22 cent pro Wurm #h 

je weiter Du nach Osten kommst, umso teurer werden die Biester, ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Transportproblem...

Holland/Dänemark nach Schleswig Holstein ist schlicht und ergreifend ne kürzere Strecke als Holland/Dänemark nach MeckPomm


----------



## Cobra HH (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

in hamburg bei moritz stk. 0,20 € ab 100 stk. 0,19 € und bei 1000 angeln 0,19 € oder 0,20 € das stk.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Für die letzten, die ich gekauft hatte (vor 2 Wochen), habe ich 0,21€ bezahlt. Im Kiler Raum sind sie aber auch für 0,20€ zu haben.


 
Das war im Kieler Raum, genauer gesagt in Eckernförde.
Leider hat dort der grössere Händler zugemacht, der auch "normale" Preise hatte, aber scheinbar wirkt sich das Monopol jetzt schon auf die Preise aus.
bei Vorbestellung ist man mir nun  immerhin auf 23 cent entgegengekommen.
Die Preise, die Ihr genannt habt entsprechen in etwa dem, was ich erwartet hätte und normalerweise auch immer gezahlt habe....|gr:


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Wo hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## Fischmansfriend (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

bei dem einzig verbleibenden Händler in Eckernförde, weil ich vom 02-5 dort zum Angeln bin und nicht erst 30km zum nächsten Höker fahren will.
Wenn Du den Namen willst, kriegste den von mir als PN; ich möchte hier keine Namen nennen....


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Namen brauch ich keinen mehr 
hat mich bloß mal interessiert #h


----------



## Macker (25. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Förde Angelshop Laboe 0,20€ stk.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Fischmansfriend schrieb:


> Das war im Kieler Raum, genauer gesagt in Eckernförde.


 
Die für 0,21€ kamen aus Elmshorn, also volles Binnenlland.


----------



## aalbert06 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Fischland Darß 0,23 Euronen.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## Klaus S. (27. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Schönberger Strand... 0 Cent und super Frisch #6
Nur muß man für 100 Würmer schon 1,5-2 Stunden plümpern :q


----------



## Jacky Fan (27. September 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Bei uns in WHV und Umgebung gibts die gar nicht zu kaufen, wenn doch dann nur mit Vorbestellung.

Wir müssen die Wattis selber bei Ebbe mit der Grabeforke aus dem Watt buddeln.
Geht auf einigen Sandbänken sehr zugig, so dass man in einer halben Stunde genug für einen Angeltag zusammen hat.


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Zahle in Flensburg ,Itzehoe und auf Langeland auch schon 25 cent!
Ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Mal in Echt:

haben die Watti's was mit dem Ölpreis zu tun? |gr:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Ich finde die Preise sind nicht mehr angemessen. Ich bezahle bei Baltic Kölln in Helitowm 20€ für 100 Stück|uhoh:.

Das finde ich echt übertrieben- wenn ich dann noch Material und Spritgeld dazu rechne bin ich locker bei 40-50€:v


----------



## degl (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Ist schon seltsam, die Tauis kosten auch schon 2 €uronen(10 Stk.) und die gehen wie geschnitten Brot über den Ladentisch

Und wenn ich anne Küste fahre und richtig "Auflandig" habe,dann ist das plümpern fast Unmöglich.
Dann könnte ich noch rüber zur Nordsee und in den Kögen buddeln: Mehraufwand 3 Std. minimum|evil:

Also ziehe ich das Kaufen vor...............

Andere rauchen ich kauf Watties:m

gruß degl

P.s. denkt bloß nicht das euer Höker an den Wattie`s was bei über hat|bigeyes


----------



## Freelander (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Scheiß teuer die Dinger.#d|gr:
Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis.


----------



## Big Troll (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Mal in Echt:
> 
> haben die Watti's was mit dem Ölpreis zu tun? |gr:





..........nur wenn sie Autofahren#6


----------



## nibbler001 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

@Dorschgreifer Haste die bei Schröder geholt? Wuste noch gar net das der WElche hat.

Bei uns Kosten 10 Tauwürmer 2,20€ und ne PAckung Rotwürmer 2€,  werden aber verkauft wie Sau (bin mitlerweile auf Komposthaufen + Zucht umgestiegen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Mal in Echt:
> 
> haben die Watti's was mit dem Ölpreis zu tun? |gr:



Stimmt eigentlich... Ich sag mein Wurmharry einfach er soll die Dinger mit`m Fahrrad aus Holland holen #q #q #q


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich... Ich sag mein Wurmharry einfach er soll die Dinger mit`m Fahrrad aus Holland holen #q #q #q



Holland und Fahrrad passt doch eigentlich zusammen. :q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Holland und Fahrrad passt doch eigentlich zusammen. :q


|good:#6


----------



## Koschi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich... Ich sag mein Wurmharry einfach er soll die Dinger mit`m Fahrrad aus Holland holen #q #q #q




0,20 Cent auf 0,25 Cent (als Extremunterschied) entspricht einer Teuerung von 20%. Dann würde der Sprit fast 1,70 kosten müssen.... das Fahren kanns nicht alleine sein. 

Vielleicht ist da einfach nur gesundes Profitdenken Triebfeder? |kopfkrat 

So ist das eben in der Marktwirtschaft. Ich fand unser Hobby übrigens immer schon sehr teuer. Und Gnade Dir Gott, Du fängst auch noch an, Deine Montagen munter abzureißen.... da sind 50,- Euro die Untergrenze für einen Abend....

*dreht sich ängstlich um und guckt, ob seine Frau das liest*


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

tja in manchen sachen darf man sich einfach nicht soviel gedanken machen...
irgend ein hobby muss man ja haben,das autofahren sind sie uns ja gerade am vermiesen ;-)


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Koschi schrieb:


> 0,20 Cent auf 0,25 Cent (als Extremunterschied) entspricht einer Teuerung von 20%.



Bei uns kosten die Würmer immernoch € 0,22 ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer Haste die bei Schröder geholt? Wuste noch gar net das der WElche hat.


 
Ja, genau dort.#6


----------



## Koschi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Bei uns kosten die Würmer immernoch € 0,22 ...



Ich weiß! Und deswegen kaufen McMc und ich sie ja auch bei Dir, und weil sie gut sind! :vik:


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Bei uns kosten die Würmer immernoch € 0,22 ...


bei Dir sind sie ja nur so teuer, weil Du jeden Wurm vorm Einpacken abknutscht. 
Da hierbei aber viele verenden (liegt wohl an Deinem Mundgeruch|supergri|supergri), sollten die Sturmwattis eigentlich viel günstiger sein:vik:


----------



## belle-hro (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Koschi schrieb:


> 0,20 Cent auf 0,25 Cent (als Extremunterschied) entspricht einer Teuerung von 20%. Dann würde der Sprit fast 1,70 kosten müssen.... das Fahren kanns nicht alleine sein.


Dann vergesse in deiner Rechnung auch nicht die Stromkosten für die Kühlung, die Wasser- und Salzkosten für die Lagerung, ganz zu schweigen von der Arbeitsleistung die man benötigt, alle 2 Tage das wasser zuwechseln, tote Würmer auszusortieren u.a.
Selbst 25 ct. sind für den Händler, wenn man alle relevanten Kosten zusammenrechnet, ein Verlustgeschäft.


Koschi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist da einfach nur gesundes Profitdenken Triebfeder? |kopfkrat



#d mit Sicherheit nich!!


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

ich muss mal sagen alle die sich hier aufregen sind bestimmt die die als erstes in laden gehen und sich wattis kaufen-wenn sie euch zu teuer sind dann geht euch doch selber welche buddeln!!!|bla:
ihr werdet ja nicht gezwungen 22oder 25cent für einen wurm zu bezahlen!
wenn ihr überlegt die kommen von holland oder dänemark dann seit froh das sie bei den immer steigenden spritpreisen noch nicht 50cent pro wurm kosten!!

ein hobby kostet nun mal geld....

und ihr gebt bestimmt genug kohle für euer restliches tackle aus da kann man sich die würmer auch noch leisten!!

und überlegt doch mal was ihr euren körper wenn ihr nicht mehr so fit seit antut wenn ihr da 3stunden wattwürmer buddelt???da gebe ich lieber 20euro aus und bin gesund....
denn sonst könntet ihr ja auch sagen ich fahre eben 3stunden mit fahrrad zur küste zum angeln weil der sprit kostet auch geld!


----------



## Koschi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Dann vergesse in deiner Rechnung auch nicht die Stromkosten für die Kühlung, die Wasser- und Salzkosten für die Lagerung, ganz zu schweigen von der Arbeitsleistung die man benötigt, alle 2 Tage das wasser zuwechseln, tote Würmer auszusortieren u.a.
> Selbst 25 ct. sind für den Händler, wenn man alle relevanten Kosten zusammenrechnet, ein Verlustgeschäft.



Verlustgeschäft gehe ich jetzt mal nicht mit. Beim (End-)händler bleibt in Sachen Würmern nix hängen, glaube ich. Bringt aber die Kunden in den Laden und wenn die dann noch etwas mitnehmen, haben die Würmer ihre Sache gut gemacht.

Der "Wurmhändler" würde nicht mehr Würmer handeln, wenn er Verlust macht, d.h. Geld mitbringen muss. Wäre ja nahezu ein grandioser Akt der Nächstenliebe! |smlove2:

Im Ernst: der Gewinn ist gering und eine Teuerung eben die logische Konsequenz. Ich akzeptiere das und kaufe die Würmer wie gehabt. Bin auch zu alt zum Buddeln.


----------



## pjfighter (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

"und überlegt doch mal was ihr euren körper wenn ihr nicht mehr so fit seit antut wenn ihr da 3stunden wattwürmer buddelt???da gebe ich lieber 20euro aus und bin gesund...."

Buddelst Du mit den Händen?Oder  wiegen die Wattis bei euch 50kg/Stück?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Also wehgetan hat mir das plümpern noch nicht.|kopfkrat

Ich kaufe meine nach wie vor.Strecke aber ein wenig mit Miesmuscheln.

Bestücke also beides.Läuft auch teiweise besser mit den Muscheln als nur mit Watti´s.


----------



## belle-hro (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Koschi schrieb:


> Verlustgeschäft gehe ich jetzt mal nicht mit. Beim (End-)händler bleibt in Sachen Würmern nix hängen, glaube ich. Bringt aber die Kunden in den Laden und wenn die dann noch etwas mitnehmen, haben die Würmer ihre Sache gut gemacht.


Ich spreche ja auch als Endhändler von Verlust und zwar nur auf den Wurmverkauf!
Und nur weil die Wurmkunden auch das ein oder andere dazukaufen, machen es noch soviele Kollegen.
Aber..... wenn die Wurm-Preisspirale sich weiter dreht, bleibt für den Verbraucher immer weniger übrig, um andere Sachen dazu zukaufen. Und dann rechnet es sich wieder nicht.


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

ich meinte ja auch nicht damit das man sich was bricht...
aber wenn ich da so die stunden zusammennehme im jahr plümpern oder graben in der nordsee dann ist das schon arbeit für den körper-die ich meinen nicht antun möchte und lieber 20euro bezahle zumal ich dann auch noch mehr zeit zum angeln habe!


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Hallo Zanderlui

So ernst war das auch nicht gemeint. #h

Ich denke mal das 22 € (bezahle ich in Rerik) nicht zu viel sind um einen schönen Abend zu haben um:

1.seinem liebsten Hobby zu frönen

2.mit Freunden zusammen zu angeln und sich auszutauschen

3.fangfrischen Fisch in seine Küche zu bekommen

*Mir ist es das allemal wert !!!*


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Bei uns kosten die Würmer immernoch € 0,22 ...



Gut und günstig. #6

Man muss nicht nur meckern, sondern auch mal loben.


----------



## Koschi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



belle-hro schrieb:


> ..... wenn die Wurm-Preisspirale sich weiter dreht, bleibt für den Verbraucher immer weniger übrig, um andere Sachen dazu zukaufen. Und dann rechnet es sich wieder nicht.



Das wäre nicht gut!

Wir müssen mithin mehr Würmer kaufen. Und ergo: Nieder mit den Pümpern! Die zerstören unser Hobby! 

Ich zahle auch 0,25 Cent für den Wurm, gehe nämlich viel zu selten angeln und dann soll das schon ein besonderer Tasg sein. Da spare ich bestimmt nicht an den Würmern! 

@Marci: Haste jetzt NICHT gehört, klar!? |rolleyes


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Wenn ich jede Woche 100 oder was weiß ich wieviel Würmer durchbrummen würde, wäre ich von dem Preis auch nicht sonderlich angetan #d. Würde dann nach Möglichkeit plümpern oder graben. 

Sofern ich dazu nicht mehr in der Lage bin, nützt auch meckern nichts. Da hilft dann nur noch Zahlemann und Söhne oder ich muss das Brandungsangeln einschränken bzw. sein lassen.

Da ich aber sowieso nur 2-3x an die Küste zum Brandungsangeln komme, ist mir der Preis der Würmer fast egal. Ich habe dann nämlich kein Bock, mir auch noch nen Strand zu suchen, wo es überhaupt möglich ist zu buddeln bzw. zu plümpern und die nächsten 2-3 Stunden damit zu verbringen, mir die Burschen selber zu besorgen.  

Ich will dann nur noch angeln :vik:


----------



## nibbler001 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

SEh das so Ähnlich wie ihr.

Ich fahr vll 3-5 mal zum Brandungsangeln, da nehm ich dann eine Packung Wattwürmer mit, n Paar Metten/Rotwürmer aus Gaarten, vll noch n Paar Shrimps oder Muscheln. In der Brandung bleibe ich dann allerdings auch für n paar Stunden. Hab dann meisten min eine Ebbe drinnen, da gehe ich dann durchaus auch Graben.

Das geht auch gut auf dem wenn man Rausläuft ´zum Spinnfischen (wenn Ebbe ist), da sieht man ja immer massen von Wurmhügeln.


----------



## belle-hro (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Ich werde meine Preise auch bei 22 ct halten, obwohl einige Kollegen hier schon angezogen haben, bzw. diese Überlegung haben.
Frische Köder anzubieten ist für mich eine Serviceleistung (genauso wie Angelkarten, Reparaturen, u.ä.) am Kunden und nicht direkte Einnahmequelle.
Wer der Meinung ist, er müsse mit Würmern Geld verdienen, ist m.M. falsch am Platz. Wir verdienen unser Geld mit den anderen Sachen.
Wenn sich Angler keine Köder mehr leisten können, kaufen sie auch keine andere Ware! Es sei denn alle Angler steigen auf Kunstköder um|rolleyes


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Moin belle-hro

Mein Respekt für Deine Einstellung als Händler!!! #6 

In Rerik und Kühlungsborn liegen die Preise auch noch bei 22 ct.

Mir ist es Latte ob 22 oder 25 ct.( wie schon beschrieben)

Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt noch in einiger Wurfweite.


----------



## Dubbing (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Wenn einem Wattis zu teuer sind kann man Fischfetzen verwenden. Die fangen auch nicht viel schlechter und kosten wenig.


----------



## Ostsee72 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Also bei uns ist es sehr unterschiedlich, beim spezi bekommt man das Stück für 20 ct, 3 km weiter dürfens dann auch schon mal 28 ct sein.

Gruß Plietenfischer


----------



## Scholle22 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

in bagenbop aif langeland 24 ct das stück.
kann man ja fast mit goldstaub aufwiegen........


----------



## Rosi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Das Wattis nicht unbedingt ein gutes Geschäft für Händler sind, sieht man doch schon an den Engpässen. Wenn wenig los ist in der Brandung, also auch wenig Wattis gebraucht werden, dann haben manche Händler einfach keine mehr im Angebot. Es wird ihnen zu teuer die Dinger wegzuwerfen.
Das Risiko ist schlecht kalkulierbar. Ist Brandungswetter, dann wollen alle mit Wattwurm an den Strand. Ist Südwindlage, sterben die Würmer in den Paletten vor sich hin.

Fahrt mal ins Ausland, dort suchen sich die Angler ihre Köder vorher selbst. Da gibt es nichts zu kaufen. (Mittelmeer) Wir sind ganz schön verwöhnt. Ich kenne auch keinen, der mit dem Verkauf von Angelzeug reich geworden ist. Ich wäre froh wenn sich hier in der Nähe mal einer ansiedeln würde, der das glaubt. Der letzte hat in 2007 aufgegeben, weil er seine Ladenmiete nicht mehr zahlen konnte.

Kauft euch ne Packung Zigaretten weniger und jammert nicht über die Wattipreise. Das scheint mir gesünder zu sein.|rolleyes


----------



## degl (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

@Rosi...............#6#6

Die Würmerpreise sind das am wenigsten Störende

Da ärgert mich der Spritpreis wesentlich mehr|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Koschi schrieb:


> 0,20 Cent auf 0,25 Cent (als Extremunterschied) entspricht einer Teuerung von 20%.


 
Will nicht klug*******n, aber das entspricht einer Teuerung von 25%...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich war am letzten WE auch unterwegs und habe mich über die Preise für Wattis geärgert! Dazu die Kosten für Zubehör, Sprit etc., da kann einem die Lust schon vergehen! Und dann nur Mini- Wittlinge gefangen, man war das eine Abend...#q#q#q#q. Ist trotzdem das geilste Hobby der Welt (und meine Frau sollte lieber nicht wissen was das kostet...|supergri|supergri|supergri)!


----------



## Koschi (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Na, endlich mal Dreisatznachhilfe! |kopfkrat

Grundwert = G
Prozentwert = W
Prozentsatz = p

Formel     p = W x 100 : G

Wurm alt 20 Cent (a)
Wurm neu 25 Cent (b)

p = ((b-a) x 100) : G

 = 5 Cent x 100 : 20 Cent = tatata.... 25%. Mist. #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Koschi schrieb:


> Na, endlich mal Dreisatznachhilfe! |kopfkrat
> 
> Grundwert = G
> Prozentwert = W
> ...





Ich hau mich in den Dreck, wie geil is' das denn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*



Koschi schrieb:


> Na, endlich mal Dreisatznachhilfe! |kopfkrat
> 
> Grundwert = G
> Prozentwert = W
> ...


 
Geht auch einfacher...

Preissteigerung= Preis neu/ Preis alt-1 (und in Excel in Prozent formatieren, sonst einfach nur umrechnen...)

Mir ist das auch nur aufgefallen, weil ich die Preissteigerung letzten Freitag selber nachgerechnet habe und ich hier jetzt ein anderes Ergebnis gelesen habe- hatte schon an mir gezweifelt |kopfkrat (und das errechnen von Steigerungen ist mein täglich Brot...). Und außerdem kann man doch bei *25%* Steigerung noch viel mehr meckern, anstatt nur über 20% oder gar nur über die absolute Steigerung von 5 Cent...


----------



## platfisch7000 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

So!
Also habe Gerade gehört das in Spotsbjerg auf Langeland !20 Wattis 8 Teuros kosten Also 40 cent das stk!
Also da hört der Spass für mich auf!
Das sind für 2 Personen eine Woche Urlaub zum brandungangeln = 400 Euro extra für Würmer???
Nö,da fahr ich nicht mehr hin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. November 2008)

*AW: Preise für Wattis*

Habe da gerade einen neuen Laden bei Neumünster aufgetan:

SFZ-nord
24647 Wasbek
Industriestr. 7
Tel.: 04321/8400980
Fax.: 04321/8400981
mail: info@SFZ-nord.de
http://www.sfz-online.de/shop/page/4...IXqIAVM8D83LDc

dort kosten die Wattwürmer 0,20€/Stück.


----------

